# new 2009 truck picture



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

here is the dodge 2009 truck looks sharp.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess you shold have waited!! :mrgreen:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks too fat. The new tacomas look better.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the look of the 08 better, the 09 looks a little slanted to me.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

that looks like the new tundras


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

They both look like great 'pavement trucks'. :? All I see is 2 glorified cars with open trunks. :wink:


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> They both look like great 'pavement trucks'. :? All I see is 2 glorified cars with open trunks. :wink:


All the new stock trucks look like that. New shoes & a level kit, exhaust, intakes, and some other mods will make a great off-roader out of any of the new ones.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That Dodge would be ok if you hacked off the rear doors, made it a third door area with half the room and used up the rest for a real bed on that frame. Dkhntrdstn has a gas Dodge that I actually really like... set up just about perfect. If you're packing kids or whatever, then get one of the troop carriers they try and pass off as SUVs these days.... 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

RR77-
Don't you just _love_ how they call them "Crossover SUV's"?

Ridiculous! They're friggin' soccer-mommobiles. I guess I shouldn't say much though. They have more clearance than my Sentra.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the four door better than the extended cab , as for the bed just get a 8-foot bed only, way to go never did see any use of a 6-foot one.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That almost looks as crappy as the new chevy. Man those fords are really pulling away in looks and power.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> That almost looks as crappy as the new chevy. Man those fords are really pulling away in looks and power.


You mean this ugly GMC









The Duramax/Allison combination are the most powerful as of yet.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep that's the one looks like a Volvo. Boxy but good. _(O)_


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I think the new GMC's look sexy, not so much the Chevys


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> I think the new GMC's look *sexy*, not so much the Chevys


SEXY ??? You want a truck that's sexy !!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:......... I saw your 'sexy' gun over in the Firearms dept.....DON'T be paint'in that truck *pink !!!!*
Buy the GMC for durabilty, tough use, looks, long lasting, way too much power...but not be cause it's _sexy_. _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

That GMC in the picture is the exact one I want I think it looks pretty BA in black. I take it you liked the hello kitty.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Anything look B.a. with a 4" lift and 35's, hell even monte carlos look good with lift kits.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Anything look B.a. with a 4" lift and 35's,* hell even monte carlos look good with lift kits*.


No they don't


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

No, Monte Carlos need wire wheels, white walls, curb feelers, hydros and your last name in the back window. Man those look so cool!!!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

have more pictures of the 2009 truck and some info also

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/ar ... 364/auto04


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

COOPERD said:


> No, Monte Carlos need wire wheels, white walls, curb feelers, hydros and your last name in the back window. Man those look so cool!!!


But.....your name has to spelled in *Old English !!!*..


----------

